#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-19
<pleia2> hexmode: did you find someone to upload php-validate? I'm not a DD but I can probably find someone to nudge it along if you need me to (I have some I need to get uploaded too, he's at OSCON this week figured I'd nudge my DD about yours then too)
<MooDoo> morning all
<pleia2> g'day MooDoo
<MooDoo> hay pleia2 how are you?
<pleia2> doing well :) you?
<MooDoo> yes i'm fine thanks :D
<hexmode> pleia2: I need someone
<hexmode> pleia2: so any nudging would be helpful :)
<pleia2> hexmode: ok, I'll see what I can do :)
<hexmode> czajkowski: I need to put you in touch with the IT guy for wikimedia
<hexmode> he tells me they're trying to move to Linux on the desktop
<czajkowski> ohhh
<czajkowski> yes please
<hexmode> His name is Jeff.  Lemme get his contact info
<hexmode> czajkowski: just looking over his internal staff page: "Goal is to have at least 33% of employees running Linux as their primary operating system by end of 2010 Fiscal Q1"
<czajkowski> hexmode: thanks
<hexmode> PM'd you his contact info
<hexmode> I'll try to let him know you're gonna contact him
<hexmode> oh, hes at OSCON this week
<czajkowski> thanks
<hexmode> czajkowski: out of (ignorant) curiousity is your name polish?
<hexmode> (just got back from Poland a week ago is why I ask)
<czajkowski> hexmode: it's polish
<czajkowski> but I'm irish, grandfather was polish
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-20
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-21
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/interview-informatici-senza-frontiere-local-comboni-samaritan-of-gulu/
<dholbach> ^ can somebody pass this on?
<MooDoo> dholbach, twitter?
<dholbach> MooDoo: hm?
<MooDoo> sorry got confused byt the can someone pass this on
<dholbach> oh sorry
<dholbach> I meant the comment and thought I had linked to it
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-25
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-20
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bac
<bac> nothing up daniel.  just saw you'd only been talking to yourself for a few days in here.
<dholbach> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-17
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-16
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-17
<MooDoo> morning
